# Tax on UK Pensions



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi folks
Bear with me as this is my first attempt!
I gather UK pensions are taxed at 5% in Cyprus with the first 2000(Euros or cyp pounds?) tax free. However are there no personal allowances as well (as there is in the UK) otherwise I am paying more tax in Cyprus.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

malcolmw said:


> Hi folks
> Bear with me as this is my first attempt!
> I gather UK pensions are taxed at 5% in Cyprus with the first 2000(Euros or cyp pounds?) tax free. However are there no personal allowances as well (as there is in the UK) otherwise I am paying more tax in Cyprus.


Cant help you on the allowances, but just to say if you have a Civil Servant / Government pension then that is taxed at source in the UK


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Tax on Pensions*

Cival servant/military pensions are taxed at source as they are classed as UK income BUT if you are under the treshhold and do not live in the UK you can claim all the tax back. I work overseas and live in Cyprus and get my Military pension paid into the UK bank which I can draw on, and all I do is claim the tax back each year. Had no problems


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Jeffrey
Sorry to not get back earlier--had family visiting!! I do not have a civil service/military pension just the UK State pension and two small company pensions. The latest info I have gleaned is that the first 3417.20 euros are tax exempt then 5%. I will have to do more research in the UK methinks. Anyway thanks for your prompt reply. Malcolmw


----------

